# Homemade carbide tools.



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I made these today. I have two round, and a square. When my diamond insert I ordered gets here, I hope to make a bar to fit it. I traded one of each W/O cutters to another member for a Hunter Hercules tool. I will consider more trades. Please don't waste my time with harbor freight or similar junk. If you want to buy one they are $20 each without a cutter plus shipping. If you want a cutter that will be $10 extra for a round, diamond, square. and $3 for a radius square.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice looking. Just wondering if you welded the square bar to round shanks or were they ground square on one end? Just curious. I don't really need any more carbide tools.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I welded the square bar to round shanks.


----------



## Meanie (Feb 1, 2009)

I have the same type of carbide tips but need bars/holders. Do you make them for anyone else?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, I also have diamond bars for sale, but I forgot to take a picture before I mailed it. The round and square bars are $20 and the diamond is $25 without cutters.


----------



## Meanie (Feb 1, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> Yes, I also have diamond bars for sale, but I forgot to take a picture before I mailed it. The round and square bars are $20 and the diamond is $25 without cutters.


Are they universal for all types of carbide tips or tip specific?

Either way, I would like three. Let me know transaction process and I'll provide specific details if needed.

Thank you


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

They fit the round and square Easy wood tool full size cutters. The square bar also fits Byrd planer head cutters which cost about $2.20 each. The diamond tool fits a AZ carbide diamond insert, but I can make it fit any diamond insert you want. I can also make the round or square a different size if you would like. I haven't made them yet so it won't be any trouble to change the size. I can do PayPal ( I think ) or you can mail me a check first.


----------



## Meanie (Feb 1, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> They fit the round and square Easy wood tool full size cutters. The square bar also fits Byrd planer head cutters which cost about $2.20 each. The diamond tool fits a AZ carbide diamond insert, but I can make it fit any diamond insert you want. I can also make the round or square a different size if you would like. I haven't made them yet so it won't be any trouble to change the size. I can do PayPal ( I think ) or you can mail me a check first.


I believe I have full size cutters but what size are full size cutters? Mine measure around 5/8" for square and slightly over 5/8" for my round. 

My bars are for mini lathe usage. Thus, they are square (which I prefer) and measure 10" total length with a 2" round end. 

Paypal would be perfect since I don't do checks. I think I may add one more to the count for a total of 4 bars. 

Let me know.

Thank you


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

All bars are 1/2 square. Round, square, and dimond is the cutter shape. Full size cutters are 14 mm. What size and shape do you want?


----------



## Meanie (Feb 1, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> All bars are 1/2 square. Round, square, and dimond is the cutter shape. Full size cutters are 14 mm. What size and shape do you want?


Perhaps we're talking about two different parts. When referring to cutters, I understand that as the carbide tips. My square carbide tip (SQ15) is 14.5mm and my round (R18) is 18mm. My other two square tips (R2 & R4) are roughly 15.5mm at the widest point. 

My bar is 1/2" square and as I stated, 10" total length with with a 2" round handle. Thus, 8" is square and the 2" is round. I would like the new bars to be the same and since your bars are also 1/2, then the length is the issue.

Therefore, to confirm, I would like a total of 4 bars with the same dimensions noted above.

1/2" square bars x 10" length (8" square with 2" round end).

Please let me know the following:

total cost + shipping
time frame
Paypal account to make payment

Thank you very much.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I sent you a private message. I think you can sent PM's, but if you have to have 25 post let me know.


----------



## kenkutter (Apr 24, 2013)

*Want carbide tools*

I would like to get a set of 3 tools, round, square, & diamond shape with the carbide cutters. Where do I send the $$ ?
ken


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

kenkutter said:


> I would like to get a set of 3 tools, round, square, & diamond shape with the carbide cutters. Where do I send the $$ ? ken


 Sent you a private message.


----------



## kenkutter (Apr 24, 2013)

hwebb99 said:


> I made these today. I have two round, and a square. When my diamond insert I ordered gets here, I hope to make a bar to fit it. I traded one of each W/O cutters to another member for a Hunter Hercules tool. I will consider more trades. Please don't waste my time with harbor freight or similar junk. If you want to buy one they are $20 each without a cutter plus shipping. If you want a cutter that will be $10 extra for a round, diamond, square. and $3 for a radius square.
> View attachment 175953
> View attachment 175961
> View attachment 175969
> ...


Hwebb99,
I tried to reply to your personal message, but since I am a newbe on this forum, it will not send it. I'll try to respond in a day or two.
kenkutter.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What size inserts do you want? Go ahead and comment here if you can't send a PM.


----------



## kenkutter (Apr 24, 2013)

*Size of tools*



hwebb99 said:


> What size inserts do you want? Go ahead and comment here if you can't send a PM.


14mm cutters would be fine. Since I'll be using the cutters with a Mini-Lathe, 5 or 6 inch blades plus allowance for the tang should be fine.

As far as payment is concerned, I'm fine with either PayPal or check.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What diamond insert do you want. The first fits Easy Wood Tools and has several after market sellers. I think the second also fits EWT,but I don't know that. The third does not fit EWT, and you are pretty limited on sources to get its.
.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Are the diamond crystals embedded in the carbide?
johnep


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

johnep34 said:


> Are the diamond crystals embedded in the carbide? johnep


 Diamond refers to the shape. A diamond parting tool is not diamond tipped either.,


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

johnep34 said:


> Are the diamond crystals embedded in the carbide?
> johnep


That refers to the shape such as round, square, diamond, etc. since most folks don't know what a rhombus is.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have tried several aftermarket carbide cutters and my experience is none have been as sharp as the easy cutters. Yeah they will cut wood but I think they were all meant for steel cutting. The easy ones, so far, have done a better job turning wood.
Big Jim


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My Grandpa has a bunch of carbide cutters made for steel. The Byrd cutters were made to go in a planer, and definitely made to cut wood. They feel as sharp and cut wood as good as the EWT cutters. The AZcarbide cutters feel as sharp as the EWT cutters, but I bought them for making tools so I haven't used them.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm new to turning. I bought the supposedly "better" set of turning chisels from hf just to get started, & to kind of figure things out. They're ok, but I wouldn't give'em as a wedding gift. A friend of mine suggested carbide tools to me, but have no idea about resources. So, what's the round cutters for? And the square cutters? I'm guessing similar to gouges? I've been commissioned by family members to create flower vases for loved ones headstones. Not having a hollowing tool yet, I'm wondering if your round cutters would do what I need to do? What's your opinion? Yes, it sounds like a dumb question, I'm sure, but, I'm learning, & on a tight budget. I'm just kicking around ideas that will work, & will be safe to carry out. Thank you for your time.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I use the square cutter to make a bowl blank round after that I prefer a bowl gouge. A round one works good for hollowing the inside of a bowl. The round one works especially well for something like a vase where the inside is bigger than the opening. A curved neck works well for doing the top side around the opening of a hollow form.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

sawdust703 said:


> I'm new to turning. I bought the supposedly "better" set of turning chisels from hf just to get started, & to kind of figure things out. They're ok, but I wouldn't give'em as a wedding gift. A friend of mine suggested carbide tools to me, but have no idea about resources. So, what's the round cutters for? And the square cutters? I'm guessing similar to gouges? I've been commissioned by family members to create flower vases for loved ones headstones. Not having a hollowing tool yet, I'm wondering if your round cutters would do what I need to do? What's your opinion? Yes, it sounds like a dumb question, I'm sure, but, I'm learning, & on a tight budget. I'm just kicking around ideas that will work, & will be safe to carry out. Thank you for your time.


The square cutters are used on convex surfaces and the round ones are used on concave surfaces.

The Easy Wood Tools are way overpriced for what you get. They are very well made and they give great customer support, but for what their tools cost, they ought to make house calls.

Good idea about not giving HF tools as wedding presents. It's best to go with major brand names. Besides, HF doesn't do bridal registries.

The most important thing is to get some instruction on tool usage, sharpening, and turning techniques. There is a huge amount of stuff to learn to be able to turn a vase. Without some mentoring, you will be floundering for quite a while and might wind up tossing in the towel. You can learn by watching videos and reading books, but it is a much slower path.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

Floundering, Mr. Boehme? Throw in the towel? Not a chance, Sir. I'm a self taught woodworker from the beginning, & proud to say so. I appreciate your response, & advice, but, I've read, and read some more, About tool usage & sharpening, tool handling, etc., and finally decided to give it a go about 6 months ago. To this point, I've had a fair amount of success with my creations, & have even managed to sell some of them. Not to bad for a fat old retired truck driver, I'd say, wouldn't you?&#55357;&#56841; As far as watching the videos, when I started learning woodworking 14 years ago, I was still trucking. Out Anywhere from 3 - 6 weeks out at a time. I'd go to the library when I was home, check me out two or three books at a time, and read them.&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56842; Didn't know anything about watching videos. I managed to finally get through enough books, I decided I was ready to start acquiring wood tools. I learned from what I'd read, trial & error, doing more & more projects._ And making numerous mistakes, but I never quit. I decided I was going to learn to do something with old age besides die. I've just kept reading, learning, asking dumb questions, acquiring tools, and most importantly, kept woodworking.&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; I'm no stranger to woodworking, Sir, & have no intentions of giving it up. I don't mean to be a pessimist, but, I have full intentions of learning all I can to my satisfaction. Again, my sincere appreciation for answering my questions, & advice. Enjoy the day._


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I strongly agree with Bill that you should get some mentoring. Also a wood vase won't last very long exposed to the elements.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Didn't mean to raise your hackles, sir. From what you posted, I assumed that you hadn't touched a lathe up to this point and therefore all this was totally new. FWW, I am a self-taught woodworker and also very competent with around 40+ years of experience of serious woodworking and maybe twenty years of piddling around with wood before that. If you have done any serious woodturning then you know that the ONLY thing that woodturning and woodworking have in common is that they both use wood. Beyond that, woodturning is night and day different from woodworking. Using woodturning tools skillfully and creating things on the lathe is another world and it is also so satisfying that it is addictive. And, at the same time, it is also frustrating beyond words when trying to learn on your own (that is how I started out and I did invent some new words that you won't find in the dictionary). I've been turning now for over twelve years and still learning.


----------



## kenkutter (Apr 24, 2013)

*Great cutters!*

I recently purchased a set of cutters from hweb99. Although I am a relative newbe to turning and have not use carbide much before, I'd say these are great tools. After getting the feel for them, I used them to turn a set of five handles from oak and a small bowl from hard maple. There was no problem with either wood and I have not had to sharpen them. As far as I can see, there is no change in the edge on the cutters.

Plus, the cutters are mounted on sturdy hardware. The set should last a long time.


----------

